

Changed "Recommend" to "Like" on Canopy - shoxxx
http://blog.canopy.co

======
dang
This is not a Show HN. Please read the guidelines at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

------
shoxxx
Interested to hear what you guys think.

